# Tequila! And cigars too!



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Got home today to find this tasty little package of liquid and leafy goodness. All I did was sent Tom (PV1191) some trays...and this is what I get in return! 

Thanks Tom, I really appreciate the tequila and the cigars. Look forward to trying them all!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!! Great little bottles, or, those are enormous smokes.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like the start of a most excellent herf!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice combo package! Can't beat that


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet tasty hit


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You got that right Jitz, Some sweet sticks in there.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

WOW that is really great!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

:shudders: no more tequila... Nice looking smokes though!


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

That is a sweet hit. Tequila and me have a love hate relationship. I love it, my body hates it haha yet i can never say no


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

jitzy said:


> sweet tasty hit


Jitz says it's tasty! <giggling like a little girl> that just sounds dirty! LOL

That is a cool bomb... well done. deserving target too.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, that is a nice hit. Tequila and cigars, I might have to try that sometime.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Wonder how he knew you liked tequila?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice combination. frickin sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Everyone loves tequila. Some of us just don't remember.


Super hit. I can see the plume on a few of those choice sticks


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

will he remember the smokes after the tequila:biggrin:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm glad you like it. I was just going to send the two in the tubes but then I went into BevMo to pick up some supplies and got the tequila. It snowballed from there. The Montissino is one of my all time fav's. The Hemmingway short story look-alike is just that. It was rolled at a shop in Folsom by Felix Martinez. He rolled for Fuente at the Opus X factory for many years. The blend is VERY close to the Short Story. The others were just for good measure. Enjoy.......Tom


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Classic!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow. Very nice combo!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice bomb!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

b-e-a-u-tiful selection! congrats man! enjoy them both. btw, I have heard how well bourbon, scotch, wine, coffee, and cognac goes with cigars, but what about tequila??


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Good job Tom!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit Tom!!!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> I'm glad you like it. I was just going to send the two in the tubes but then I went into BevMo to pick up some supplies and got the tequila. It snowballed from there. The Montissino is one of my all time fav's. The Hemmingway short story look-alike is just that. It was rolled at a shop in Folsom by Felix Martinez. He rolled for Fuente at the Opus X factory for many years. The blend is VERY close to the Short Story. The others were just for good measure. Enjoy.......Tom


Thanks again Tom! I was going to ask about that little one, but you beat me to it. I'll let it rest for a little bit and give it a try.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

cooljcadetman said:


> b-e-a-u-tiful selection! congrats man! enjoy them both. btw, I have heard how well bourbon, scotch, wine, coffee, and cognac goes with cigars, but what about tequila??


As long as it's a good sippin' tequila, I enjoy it with just about anything. It all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The little bottles are a fantastic idea - definitely have to remember that!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Us Cali boys have been sending a hurting the last few days.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Very nice!! Great little bottles, or, those are enormous smokes.


Ha ha, that's funny! They do look super-gigantious! Awesome hit!



Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Us Cali boys have been sending a hurting the last few days.


Hmmm...Need to do something about that!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Ha ha, that's funny! They do look super-gigantious! Awesome hit!
> 
> Hmmm...Need to do something about that!


Do I smell a challenge in the air???????


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Do I smell a challenge in the air???????


I am in no way challenging anyone (cause I know I'd lose) . I just got some catching up to do is all!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Even so you might want to open that mail box SLOWLY!!!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet hit and a unique combination


----------

